# over night stop portsmouth



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

when i return from france the ferry docks at 9.30-10 pm so i'm looking for a overnight stop near portsmouth/new forrest


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Haven't tried these for overnighting, (too near to home!) if you want to get away early next morning try the fish dock car park in old portsmouth. Or maybe on southsea sea front in front of the old Royal Marine Barracks (at the eastern end - Eastney?); the road is quiet there - no through traffic. To go out of your way, try Hayling sea front car parks - Beachlands. C &CC site at Southbourne on A259 towards Chichester (it's called Chichester, but is only about 8 miles from Pompey using M27/ A27/A259). You would have to let them know you're arriving after 8:00pm


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, just drive into the New Forest, there are plenty oull ins around, we spent a night at Hatchet Pond not on the car park (the car park has toilets and i think water) but just past is another car park and picnic area we just pulled in and found a flat area, a few cars all pulled on together but promptly drove off again, we wern't disturbed again, its a lovely spot, hope this helps, Anne


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi annetony

it is illegal to wild camp in the new forest. 

it is against the forestry commission ( or whatever they call themselves these days ) byelaws.

they operate a system of warning notices & a register of vehicles that have received a notice. the implied threat is of prosecution if further transgressions occur.

i don't know of anyone who has been prosecuted for this but know several people who have found 'the notice' when they woke up in the morning.

mike


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Mike,
I know some of the car parks have notices, we dont normaly wild camp when we go round that area but occasionaly have done, one night a few years ago we stayed in the same place and a ranger pulled on and left but didnt say anything and that time there was a caravan there as well, maybe things have changed, we usually stay on a farm with fishing called Orchard Lakes in Bashley, near New Milton, they have hook ups, water and chemical disposal for £8 per night, its a nice quiet place but a working farm & fishery & very friendly, but ocasionaly we like to wildcamp, I think the travellers have done a lot of harm, and if there is more than 1 motorhome people panic and think they are going to be invaded, we only have a small van so maybe thats why we were left alone, :brave:

AnneTony


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Southsea has a really nice site by the beach which has a good restaurant.


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

If you are looking for a quiet overnight spot in Portsmouth head to the seafront follow it along to the Hayling Ferry, when you reach the lifeboat station you will find some good spots on a no through road.


----------

